# Big Ring Century 6/21/14



## b3n3r (Dec 28, 2011)

First time I've started a century with a prayer!

Very well organized. Course is well-marked. Volunteers all over the place and they're helpful. Good supervision. Stations had water, blue Gatorade, PB&J, bananas, cookies. BBQ at the end was niiiice.

Santiago Canyon is freakin' hot in June and not much to look at.

Will definitely do this again next year....made this non-believer temporarily believe in miracles.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

I did the Metric and had a pretty good time. Other than being woefully unprepared for the hills in Orange. lol


----------

